# How do you reclaim freedom in a neoliberal hell?



## Slap47 (Sep 5, 2018)

Chelsea Clinton takes office after the blue wave and hate speech laws are added to the constitution. Decades later these hate speech laws are cemented and actually enforced as sjws flood into the legal system and becoming judges. The tech companies make the final push and work alongside the government to enforce these laws in exchange for privileges that ensure their monopolies. The USA and the rest of the world becomes like Europe, UK and Canada, unfree but well off economically.

 How does one undo such a calamity? Dissent is criminal because it is "hate" and few have the power to challenge the authority because power has cemented into a small elite. Mobilization is impossible because the internet is heavily censored and controlled and apathy has become rampant. One could perhaps acquire a gun and fight the power but a small band won't accomplish much. 

What does one do to fight such a dystopia? Move to the moon and throw rocks at the government? Develop internet 2.0? 

It seems like we're doomed if we reach this point.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## escapegoat (Sep 5, 2018)

Oh, environmental catastrophe, antibiotic resistance, and the backlash nature of humanity in general will swoop in. You'll be fiiiine. Dead maybe, but fine.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 5, 2018)

The people who start a revolution (especially a commie/socialist revolution) are usually the first ones to get the ax.
I guess that would be the only thing to look forward too.

Imagine trolling being considered an act of terrorism.  THAT is how you would fight it.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 5, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> The people who start a revolution (especially a commie/socialist revolution) are usually the first ones to get the ax.
> I guess that would be the only thing to look forward too.



The commies won't rebel because "diversity is our strength".


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 5, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> The commies won't rebel because "diversity is our strength".


What do you think ANTIFA is?


----------



## Panboys Probation Officer (Sep 5, 2018)

We must radically exterminate the troons and soyboys


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 5, 2018)

I stay at home and watch my giant hoard of old media I've saved up for decades.


----------



## Route 79 (Sep 5, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> What does one do to fight such a dystopia? Move to the moon and throw rocks at the government? Develop internet 2.0?


Dab on those niggas.


----------



## Done (Sep 5, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> What does one do to fight such a dystopia? Move to the moon and throw rocks at the government? Develop internet 2.0?


No disrespect, but you're essentially asking us to finish your dystopian fanfic. 

None of these things have happened (yet), so how are people supposed to find a solution for a hypothetical? At best you will get another hypothetical from spergs on the internet.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 5, 2018)

neural said:


> No disrespect, but you're essentially asking us to finish your dystopian fanfic.
> 
> None of these things have happened (yet), so how are people supposed to find a solution for a hypothetical? At best you will get another hypothetical from spergs on the internet.



Just exaggerating trends that already exist.



Sword Fighter Super said:


> What do you think ANTIFA is?



They like corporations and hate freedom.


----------



## Leadlight_ (Sep 5, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> How does one undo such a calamity?



If history is of any indication, we generally undo it with pointy objects.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Sep 5, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> The commies won't rebel because "diversity is our strength".


I think you have convinced yourself that 1) everyone left of you is a "commie" and that 2) "Commies" are all limp-wristed pussies with no free will.  
In short; stop snorting redpills and go outside.



Apoth42 said:


> They like corporations and hate freedom.


Ah, so I see you've never talked to an actual ANTIFA member in your life.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Sep 5, 2018)

Exercise your final freedom.


----------



## Done (Sep 5, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> Just exaggerating trends that already exist.


Most of those are not trends until they actually go somewhere. MovieBob thought that his Superior Future was most definitely gonna come because the US elected Obama, he thought that people would be eating moon wheat products while continually electing Democrats, PoCs and LGBTs for office until the end of time, now he is REEing on the daily because an orange man stole his dreams.

My point is, politics and society can change on a dime. No one ever expected Trump to win, nor Brexit..etc. So IMO, it's far better to use your time to work on actually-solvable problems rather than inventing ones you can't solve.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 5, 2018)

You cut off your opposition's supply lines. Oppressors have a much harder tine oppressing on an empty stomach.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 5, 2018)

Instead of trying to be philosophical, you should probably go back to jerking off to anime tits.


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 5, 2018)

Alien invasion


----------



## Tempest (Sep 5, 2018)

*How do you reclaim freedom in a space alien controlled hell?*


Lord xaxor takes office after the alien invasion and space alien laws are added to the constitution. Decades later these space alien laws are cemented and actually enforced as more space aliens flood into the legal system and becoming judges. The tech companies make the final push and work alongside the space aliens to enforce these laws in exchange for privileges that ensure their monopolies. The USA and the rest of the world becomes like arkanis II, uxas IV and goljen, unfree but well off economically.

How does one undo such a calamity? Dissent is criminal because of the alien society and few have the power to challenge the authority because power has cemented into a small elite. Mobilization is impossible because the internet is heavily censored and controlled and apathy has become rampant. One could perhaps acquire a gun and fight the power but a small band won't accomplish much.

What does one do to fight such a dystopia? Move to the moon and throw rocks at the government? Develop internet 2.0?

It seems like we're doomed if we reach this point.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 5, 2018)

Just do what he did


----------



## Judge Holden (Sep 5, 2018)

How do you reclaim freedom? By engaging in the most primal and transgressive act a man can do. Something that will confound the censor and be so unspeakable that no propaganda can be used to condemn you

fuck your daddy

*come over here and fuck your daddy fuck your daddy fuck your daddy yeah fuck your daddy*


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 5, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> They like corporations and hate freedom.


I think you mean they hate corporations and take it out on trashbins.
Granted, they ARE a group of pussies, but they still do a fair amount of monetary damage to whatever city they visit.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Sep 5, 2018)

Why do we keep you around again, OP?  Literally your first posts here were in defense of lolicon.


----------



## OpenBASED (Sep 5, 2018)

A message for OP. Although everybody already knows this. I don't think a reminder would hurt anybody. 
Also I can't say anything that anyone else hasn't already said better.


----------



## OhGoy (Sep 5, 2018)

just kill some jews, that'll sort everything out


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 5, 2018)

Take the dancefloor.


----------



## IV 445 (Sep 5, 2018)

Go for the head. Nothing sends a message better than regicide.


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 5, 2018)

you can't and won't, instead you cut your dick/tits off as an offering to the god empress


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 5, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Why do we keep you around again, OP?  Literally your first posts here were in defense of lolicon.


I really enjoy how they consistently post dumb, new threads like this and then revenge rate.


----------



## Zaragoza (Sep 5, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> I really enjoy how they consistently post dumb, new threads like this and then revenge rate.


OP is from Canada, I thought it was a given that most shit posters come from there.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 6, 2018)

Committed suidied.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 6, 2018)

*I AM DRINKING MYSELF TO DEATH, FEEL FREE TO JOIN ME. P.S. WINE IS FOR SISSIES.*


----------



## byuu (Sep 6, 2018)

What do people here mean with "neoliberal"?
I only know it to mean free market economics.


----------



## 1864897514651 (Sep 6, 2018)

Well, if you are afraid of saying nigger in public, you have already folded your hand to the 'neoliberals'. This is a pointless question unless you are truly ignorant of the neo-Sodom agenda.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 6, 2018)

garakfan69 said:


> What do people here mean with "neoliberal"?
> I only know it to mean free market economics.



Where have you been, grandpa?
All nouns in the English language have different meanings now, get with the times.
Most of them just mean "someone I disagree with", so that simplifies things.


----------



## 1864897514651 (Sep 6, 2018)

garakfan69 said:


> [redacted]



I do not like the term, either. It is ambiguous with little explanation. I believe most people use it to describe a set of people that are against the precepts of the Constitution of the United States. But again, it is a totally ambiguous term that unjustifiably describes people in a collective without accounting for individual matters or describing the attributes of such people. This is why I use the term neo-Sodomite instead because the attributes of a neo-Sodomite can be objectively measured against the Word of God.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Sep 6, 2018)

Good ol' fashioned domestic terrorism, I guess? It's not like people couldn't organize revolutions before the Internet...


----------



## Randall Fragg (Sep 6, 2018)

Christine Chandler takes office after the puzzle-piece wave and anti-kick-the-autistic laws are added to the constitution. Decades later these anti-kick-the-autistic laws are cemented and actually enforced as autistics flood into the legal system and becoming judges. The tech companies make the final push and work alongside the government to enforce these laws in exchange for privileges that ensure their monopolies. The USA and the rest of the world becomes like CWCville, UK and Australatina, unfree but well off economically.

How does one undo such a calamity? Dissent is criminal because it is "cyberbullying” and few have the power to challenge the authority because power has cemented into a small elite. Mobilization is impossible because the internet is heavily censored and controlled and apathy has become rampant. One could perhaps acquire a gun and fight the power but a small band won'taccomplish much. 

What does one do to fight such adystopia? Move to the moon and throw pennies at the government?Develop internet 2.0? 

It seems like we're doomed if wereach this point.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 6, 2018)

Apoth42 takes office after the loli wave and maximum-age-of-consent laws are added to the constitution. Decades later these consent laws are cemented and actually enforced as weeaboos flood into the legal system and becoming judges. The tech companies make the final push and work alongside the government to enforce these laws in exchange for privileges that ensure their monopolies. The USA and the rest of the world becomes like Japan, free but full of lolicon.

How does one undo such a calamity? Dissent is criminal because it is "moralfagging" and few have the power to challenge the authority because power has cemented into a small elite. Mobilization is impossible because the internet is heavily censored and controlled and apathy has become rampant. One could perhaps acquire a gun and fight the power but a small band won't accomplish much.

What does one do to fight such a dystopia? Move to the moon and throw cougars at the government? Develop internet 2.0?

It seems like we're doomed if we reach this point.


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 7, 2018)

OP you owe me back the braincells I lost from reading all of that.


----------



## Terran Wraith (Sep 7, 2018)

As an individual, there is nothing you can do. Get comfy and enjoy the fireworks.

If you are really that concerned you should look into how power and power networks work.
Go from there, if you don't get super blackpilled instantly your soul wit rot out eventually.
Just don't take politics too personally and emotional. 

Good luck.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Sep 7, 2018)

Cynthia said:


> OP you owe me back the braincells I lost from reading all of that.


Being able to call people racial slurs is serious business.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 7, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Being able to call people racial slurs is serious business.


This but unironically.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 9, 2018)

garakfan69 said:


> What do people here mean with "neoliberal"?
> I only know it to mean free market economics.


It's the colloquial term for this new breed of Super Liberal grown in a lab owned by Soros.  By exposing the liberal to a rigorous genetic engineering program involving soy products and HRT supplements you effectively create a leftist ubermensch who can steal more science fiction franchises from white men than a baseline liberal ever could.


----------



## sadstuck (Sep 9, 2018)

Believe in the Lord and Savior and give everything up to Him. I know you like your lolis, but you HAVE to give up everything worldly. He will give you everything and more. You won't even miss them, because you'll have eternal life and happiness.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Sep 10, 2018)

OP doesn't know what neoliberalism is

Anyway freedom doesn't exist fuck shit steal things smoke beer


----------



## ASoulMan (Sep 11, 2018)

Silly OP, everyone knows that the easy way to kill an SJW is to induce triggering through the power of jokes.

In your scenario, most of the people in America would die in a Mass Triggering if a Cis Male White Guy decided to crack a joke on live television or social media.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 11, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Being able to call people racial slurs is serious business.



Is it not? Quite a few countries have supreme court cases over that issue.



feedtheoctopus said:


> OP doesn't know what neoliberalism is
> 
> Anyway freedom doesn't exist fuck shit steal things smoke beer



On paper its deregulation and free markets but in practice the champions of the ideology were very pro-corporate.

People assume that they need to be conservatives but that is not the case. The most successful ones nowadays understand that they can use  social justice as an opiate of the people. The stuff makes lefties cheer as all of their supposed values are stepped upon.

Good examples, Justin Trudeau, Tony Blair, Jeremy Corbyn, Hillary Clinton, Nigbo Bezos.



Kyria the Great said:


> At least Walmart is more direct for their open contempt for their workforce. Amazon has the balls to hide their contempt under the facade of progressivism and sadly it is working.





Apoth42 said:


> Trudeau is the archetype of the neoliberal. A person who uses social justice to couch pro-corporate legislation.
> 
> "We just need to make the 1% more diverse"


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Sep 11, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> Is it not? Quite a few countries have supreme court cases over that issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that what you're positing would never happen in this country, but if I was told that I would be fined every time I called someone a cunt, I would move on with my life. You cunt.

I don't support that, but that's literally the only kind of thing those "freeze peach" dildos like Milo seem to care about.


----------



## Regu (Sep 11, 2018)

I don't know about a country like France or the UK, but here there's a more wilderness than man could possibly use. the solution is to simply go innawoods and become the Viet Cong. You wouldn't need to worry too much about a military response due to how anti-gun and anti-military a SJW govenment would be. The police would similarly be powerless to stop you much like the UK's police provided you don't let them call for backup or imminently fuck off after engaging in a firefight. The best targets would be internet infrastructure, patrolling officers, and all transport infrastructure into major cities such as highways and rail lines. The idea would be to cause massive damage that will take a long time to repair to their communications, their ability to enforce the law on the ground, and their ability for them to sustain urban rule. Going directly after the farms is ill-advise as rural areas would be your best source of recruits and you need to eat as well.

One would basically need to adopt the same tactics and strategies as the French Resistence during the Second World War, although the Viet Cong certainly have a few good ideas one can borrow from. The biggest problem these states would have is that judging by their combat history and policies is that they don't have the stomach like the SS to purge you like the Soviet Partisan you are, if anything some of them will romanticize you based off of old Soviet propaganda.


----------



## spurger king (Sep 11, 2018)

OP the government isn't gonna make you get a job, chill out.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 17, 2018)

Genocides in Yemen and Myanmar, nukes in N.Korea and a famine in Venezeuala and CNN wants a US intervention in Hungary because "diversity". 

Neoliberalism at its finest. Unregulated crony capitalism + social justice logic so that people gulp it all down. 



Dunkirk said:


> One would basically need to adopt the same tactics and strategies as the French Resistence during the Second World War, although the Viet Cong certainly have a few good ideas one can borrow from. The biggest problem these states would have is that judging by their combat history and policies is that they don't have the stomach like the SS to purge you like the Soviet Partisan you are, if anything some of them will romanticize you based off of old Soviet propaganda.



The VietCong got annihilated until the USA lost the will to fight after basically winning and the French resistance did nothing until D-Day and basically just crippled the German troop movement.  Guerrilla war is hardly a solution. 



Scratch This Nut said:


> I know that what you're positing would never happen in this country, but if I was told that I would be fined every time I called someone a cunt, I would move on with my life. You cunt.
> 
> I don't support that, but that's literally the only kind of thing those "freeze peach" dildos like Milo seem to care about.



Opposing obscenity laws is important. The basis for the argument behind these laws is banning offensive speech, however that may be defined.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Sep 17, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> Opposing obscenity laws is important. The basis for the argument behind these laws is banning offensive speech, however that may be defined.


Do you believe people have the right to shout "I'm going to rape you little sluts in your virgin pussies!" to a crowd of preschoolers?  After all, that's only illegal because of obscenity laws.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Sep 17, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> Chelsea Clinton takes office after the blue wave and hate speech laws are added to the constitution. Decades later these hate speech laws are cemented and actually enforced as sjws flood into the legal system and becoming judges. The tech companies make the final push and work alongside the government to enforce these laws in exchange for privileges that ensure their monopolies. The USA and the rest of the world becomes like Europe, UK and Canada, unfree but well off economically.


That's not what neoliberalism means.


----------



## Regu (Sep 18, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> The VietCong got annihilated until the USA lost the will to fight after basically winning and the French resistance did nothing until D-Day and basically just crippled the German troop movement.  Guerrilla war is hardly a solution.


They did nothing because their enemy was willing to use extreme measures such as the Rainbow Agent Operation and a harsh occupation policy with Western Allied command telling the French Resistance to lay low and build up for the invasion.

In such a case as this, any would be partisan would be fighting against neither. Neoliberalism control through fear rather than force, fear of losing one's livelihood. Once that fear is removed, then Neoliberal societies have nothing to police themselves. Best examples would be the no go zones in Sweden and the UK where the police are too disarmed to do anything about them and the people there don't fear retribution.

My theory crafting is all about creating no go zones in as strategic of places as possible to maximize damage. Starve their elite and force them to become a tyrannical menace on their own people and push them even further away.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 5, 2018)

If neoliberalism and social liberalism are related (and they are) it's because a "liberal" outlook on social issues makes sense in a modern, commercial, developed economy and within industries that are competing for professional skilled workers on a global scale.







Pride during this year and there was a Northrop Grumman float with a stealth drone mockup pasted with LGBT pride stickers.





Trans woman who is currently vice president of research and Airbus Americas, and was a deputy assistance defense secretary – under Obama – for military energy (like how to supply power to forward operating bases). Was a test pilot and if there's a guided air-to-ground missile in the U.S. inventory, probably test fired it at some point.

I post picture just to point out that there's a reason why these big, commercial, urban companies that operate globally – and what is more global than aerospace – trend toward social liberalism. If Northrop, Lockheed or Raytheon are competing for a limited number of highly-educated skilled workers with hard-to-get security clearances, they couldn't care less if you're trans or not.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 5, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> If Northrop, Lockheed or Raytheon are competing for a limited number of highly-educated skilled workers with hard-to-get security clearances, they couldn't care less if you're trans or not.


Lockheeb also fucked up the F-35


----------



## millais (Oct 5, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> If neoliberalism and social liberalism are related (and they are) it's because a "liberal" outlook on social issues makes sense in a modern, commercial, developed economy and within industries that are competing for professional skilled workers on a global scale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so basically you're saying something along the lines of this:
1) autism is strongly correlated with transgenderism
2) the military industrial complex has found that the future of warfare lies in weaponizing autism
3) it is in the military industrial complex's best interest to accommodate autism and by extension transgenderism


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 5, 2018)

Putting that the army is mostly if not all conservative into the equation, early in the morning we the people meet them at bases since libs think waking early is problematic and we take to the skies.


----------



## spurger king (Oct 5, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> Neoliberalism at its finest. Unregulated crony capitalism + social justice logic so that people gulp it all down.



It's like back in the days when the "divine right of kings" was a thing. Just as attacks on the the king were once reframed as rebellions against God, attacks on corporations and governments today can be neutralized as bigotry.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 5, 2018)

BeanBidan said:


> Putting that the army is mostly if not all conservative into the equation, early in the morning we the people meet them at bases since libs think waking early is problematic and we take to the skies.


Absolutely BASED my fellow pede!  DEUS VULT against the libs, trannies, and mudslimes for Kek!


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 5, 2018)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Absolutely BASED my fellow pede!  DEUS VULT against the libs, trannies, and mudslimes for Kek!


Tardlibs dabbed on


----------



## AF 802 (Oct 5, 2018)

Wait for the younger SJWs (18-25) to reach their 30s and calm down about the political correctness stuff.

They will realise how stupid it was and grow the fuck up.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 6, 2018)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Absolutely BASED my fellow pede!  DEUS VULT against the libs, trannies, and mudslimes for Kek!


hit that subscribe button for more ES JAY DUBYEW FAIL COMPS!


----------



## Mrs Paul (Oct 6, 2018)

Wait, I thought it was the alt-right taking over?  I'm so confused. 

Either way, I'm just going to go and get completely hammered.


----------



## KiwiKritter (Oct 6, 2018)

Raid and reclaim your land


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 9, 2018)

BeanBidan said:


> Putting that the army is mostly if not all conservative into the equation, early in the morning we the people meet them at bases since libs think waking early is problematic and we take to the skies.


Playing that meme song, kys.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 9, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> Playing that meme song, kys.


I'll kill myself after you stop calling an actual good song a meme you dunce and neck yourself for being uncultured swine.


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 9, 2018)

BeanBidan said:


> I'll kill myself after you stop calling an actual good song a meme you dunce and neck yourself for being uncultured swine.


It's actually an overplayed piece of shit song, sorry for not being sorry. : )


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 9, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> It's actually an overplayed piece of shit song, sorry for not being sorry. : )


Really? I hardly hear it at places. I don't know who you hang with but get friends with bigger playlists. It's actually a pretty good song. And it's okay.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 17, 2018)

stimpire.txt

Sorry OP, your autism game is strong, but you'll never make it to the top with limp ass dystopias like the one in the OP.  No civil meat?  No pain tripling every second?  No fucking deskeletonization?


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 17, 2018)

Maybe @Apoth42  would be happier if he stopped being a broken animu tranny faggot.
You wanna liberate yourself from neoliberal hellworld? Start within. Quit being the degenerate product of neoliberal hellworld. Throw away your hentai and get religion or something idk


----------



## Draza (Oct 17, 2018)

Wait till the neoliberal system/society collapse (which it will), then rebuild it from the ground up with something new.


----------

